# Hanging Christmas Ornaments on Brick



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I just bought a 4' wreath and a 3' star (both with a bunch of lights on them). I'm wanting to hang them over our garage and over our entryway on hooks.

I've never had to drill hooks up there. Should the hooks be drilled into the brick or into the mortar?
(Wondering if I should feel dumb for asking this question. &#128527


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've had good luck with either brick or motar. Get you a masonry bit and some anchors.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I'd feel a little more comfortable drilling into the brick, sometimes the mortar blows out. But like dfw said use a masonry bit and put the drill on low speed/ drill it slow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I prefer to drill the mortar. I screwed the hooks into plastic anchors and leave them up year round.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I prefer drilling into the mortar. I find that even if it does blow out, you can repair it easier.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I was leaning towards brick, but good point on mortar over brick...if I make a mistake, it's fixable.

Thanks, gentlemen.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Mortar is so much quicker too. Unless you have an actual hammer drill the brick is gonna take forever to get through and Im not talking about a dewalt drill with hammer mode. Even those with a good bit are gonna go slooooooow. I use a Hilti we have up at work anytime I need to go through brick. Id rather be drilling concrete or cinder block over bricks any day lol.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

+1 on going into mortar instead of brick. Kills me to damage the actual building material


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVroeDTh7yc&feature=share


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Brick is stronger and would be my choice if hanging anything of significant weight. Mortar is only as good as the guy holding the trowel and even then it's not as strong as the brick. I'd be pretty nervous about installing any kind of expanding anchor in a mortar joint too.

If you own a brick/block home or have concrete floors, you NEED a basic hammerdrill, like a Bosch Bulldog. Most of us have spent more on a couple month worth of fertilizer than what a small hammerdrill goes for.

Cordless drill hammer-mode is only as significant as the ape leaning on it. If that's your only means, make it count!


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I wound up drilling the anchor for the 4' wreath in the brick and the anchor for the 3' snowflake into the mortar. As I expected, drilling into the mortar was quick and easy. But it is brittle. Drilling into the brick took a bit longer with my hammer drill, but the anchor feels much more secure. 
At least I have a reference now. Thanks for chiming in, guys.


----------

